# Head light on passenger side dime chevy cruze 2014



## WillL84 (Aug 5, 2019)

It's probably just a bulb going bad. They don't last forever and they dim over time. Get a new pair of bulbs and replace them. Cheap and easy thing to try


----------



## pyspa (Nov 8, 2019)

I have replaced both bulbs, still have the same issue, is there a way to bypass the existing cable and connect the head and signal light straight from the fuse?


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

I'd check both the power and ground connections. What happens if you switch to high beam? The low beam is powered by the BCM, but the high beam goes though a relay.

P.S. Mods, can we move this to Gen1?


----------



## pyspa (Nov 8, 2019)

When I switch the high beam the passenger head light goes off. 
Absolutely go ahead and move it to Gen1.


----------



## pyspa (Nov 8, 2019)

It working now, I have tighten up the screw that hold the ground cables. thank you so much for all you responses to this post.


----------



## WillL84 (Aug 5, 2019)

Glad to see you sorted it. That was going to be my next avenue for things to check.


----------

